# A Brag for Barley!



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I thought it was due time for a brag for Mr Barley. He is such an agility superstar! 

In April I dropped Barley down to the preferred classes for agility. That means he gets to jumps 20", his normal jump height is 24". He needed to start back in Novice and earn all his titles to get back into the excellent classes. My goal is to get his qualified for the 2013 AKC Agility National.

It was a BLAST running him in Novice, I linked a video below of him in Novice. But the real brag is in 5 weekends of agility Barley earned his NAP, NJP, OAP, OJP, AXP, AJP titles!!! He has also earned 3 Preferred QQs!! He has been clean and placed in 25 out of his 26 runs!!!! What a good boy he is. 

Here is my perfect little boy Barley during his preferred debut!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The video isn't showing up for me, but congrats to Barley!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, dang iPads don't like my music! Darn!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Is that what it is? I'll have to watch from my laptop tomorrow then. Right now I'm in bed with the iPad pretending I don't have to go to work in the morning.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Go Barley, GO GO GO! You are such a good boy, I can tell your momma loves you so much!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay Barley!! You rock


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah.. Barley.. My sassy man!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats on Barley's new titles!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to Barley and you!! I loved the video. Barley looks so fluid and having fun.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you! Novice was sure fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, you guys are amazing! It's not just Barley, it's the team. Congratulations!


----------

